# Battle damage



## liquidshred (Oct 12, 2004)

one of my reds was bit. A dime sized patch of skin(or scales, whatever...) got torn off near the dorsal fin. It reavealed this pinkish flesh underneath which looks undamaged.

so it looks like he/she wasn't bit that deep, but the top layer of skin(?) got torn off.

do i have to add salt? is it likely it'll heal properly if i don't?

thanks


----------



## kojib (Sep 17, 2004)

It'd help a lot if we could have a pic to look at...


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Will you hold court to lay blame and sentence the guilty?


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

wtf?

if you show a pic it would help. P's regenerate very well, but its always a good idea to isolate the injured fish, fish have an instinct that tells them to eat/kill injured fish, so its best for your p, if at all possible, to isolate it. Salt isnt that big of a deal, these fish are tough but you can if you wish, i have no idea how much so don't ask me


----------

